# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  کتاب آموزش Python به صورت pdf فارسی

## sresoft

سلام
کتاب آموزش Python به صورت pdf فارسی
نوشته سجاد رضایی
تقدیم به همه دوستان



دانلود

----------


## saeed.afshari

مقاله ی حاضر(نه کتاب) برای اشخاصی که تازه اسم پایتون به گوششون می خوره و می خواهند دو تا عدد رو با هم جمع کنند عالیه.

----------


## Bayazee

سلام
دست شما درد نکنه.
جالب شده. 
خیلی عالی تر می شه که موارد دیگه ای رو هم که دوستان زحمتش رو کشیند و در ویکی پایلرن هم هست به همین صورت به کتاب منظم و مرتب تبدیل بشه.

ویرایش و صفحه آرایی و جلد کتاب و ... فوق العاده بود.
البته یه نکته دیگه برخی جاهایی هم که کپی مستقیم مطالب هست ذکر بشه بهتر هست.
برای مثال از ویکی یا ...
البته درسته که توی منابع می یاد ولی اینطوری مشخص می شه چه بخش هایی کپی هست چه بخش هایی ترجمه و کجاها تالیف.

----------


## sresoft

از تمامی دوستانی که نظر دادند و یا تشکر کردن ممنونم

حرف آقای saees.afshari درسته و شاید واژه کتاب واژه مناسبی نباشه

----------


## r00tkit

سلام 
در کنار تصدیق حرف دوست خوبم سعید افشار

به این لینک هم یه سر بزنید

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=45804

----------


## aminghaderi

*sresoft جان ممنونم ولی لینک خرابه؟!*

----------


## amin1softco

این مقاله 37 صفحه ایی برای داشتن یک نمای کلی و ساده از پایتون خیلی خوبه :تشویق:

----------


## sresoft

> *sresoft جان ممنونم ولی لینک خرابه؟!*


لینک رو همین الان امتحان کردم و سالم هست.

----------


## yassale

لینک دانلود رو لطفا اصلاح کنید.

----------


## spinelruby

آقا این لینکه کار نمی کنه !!!!

----------


## امـیـر

تقاضا دارم لینک رو تصحیح کنید (میدونم تاییک فسیله ولی این کتاب میتونه خیلی به من کمک کنه plz )

----------

